

Show HN: www.WikipediaTop.com - what's hot - weinerk

http://www.WikipediaTop.com<p>I am curious about extracting info from data.<p>So this is a small project to visualize what's buzzing on Wikipedia.<p>This is an early iteration - I will try to improve it in the future.<p>Feedback is welcome!
======
weinerk
Here is the link: <http://www.WikipediaTop.com>

